# Verwendung von Webservices?



## newbe (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen S7-OPC-Server von Softing, unter WinXP.
Dieser ist ja mit einem integrierten Webserver ausgestattet.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Webservices verwenden kann, bzw wie man die Daten bereitstellt? (Die sollen später ans SAP gehn.)

Wie man die Webseite zur Visualisierung aufbaut weis ich. Aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand umfassen Webservices mehr als nur die Webseiten... oder hab ich da was falschverstanden?!

Also wie wird das gehandelt? Wie stellt man die Daten zur Verfügung?

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## newbe (26 Mai 2011)

hallo nochmal,

gibts denn keinen der mir da irgendwie weiter helfen kann???
oder hab ich die frage zu undeutlich formuliert?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Mai 2011)

Hast du es schon beim Softing Support versucht?


----------



## newbe (26 Mai 2011)

die haben mich leider nur auf die 
OPC-Server Hilfe -> Betrieb -> Eigene Web Seiten
verwiesen


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Mai 2011)

Ist das ein OPC XML-DA oder UA Server ?

Wenn ja, dann solltest Du eine Webseite sehen.
Darin sollte ein Link eine WSDL
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Services_Description_Language
enthalten sein.

Der OPC Client wird dieselbe URL wie die Webseite verwenden
aber noch weitere Parameter in der URL anhängen.
Als Methoden gibt es da "Browse", "GetStatus", "Write" und "Read".

Wenn es sich um einen auf COM/DCOM basierten OPC Server handelt,
gibt es keine Webservices.


----------



## newbe (27 Mai 2011)

also er besitz definitiv webservices. ich kann eine webseite aufbauen, die mir dann die nötigen werte anzeigt. ich persönlich finde es aber quatsch eine webseite aufzubauen, und die über sap abzurufen und wieder auszulesen, wenn webservice mehr umfasst als nur die bereitstellung der seite. theoretisch müsste ich doch irgendwie über das protokoll direkt von sap bzw einem sap-seitigen client auf die prozesswerte zugreifen können.

und da würde mich halt interessieren, wie das theoretisch auszusehen hat (abfrage, stuktur, besonderheiten, etc...)?

ist nicht ua voraussetzung für xml-da??

ich kann mir auch eine vorgefertigte seite anzeigen lassen, die mehr zur diagnose is. aber einen hinweis auf wsdl finde ich nicht.


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Mai 2011)

OPC ist historisch gewachsen.

Die klassische Variante basiert auf COM/DCOM von Microsoft.
Da gibt es keine "Webservices".
Es kann aber normale Webseiten geben, die Werte aus der Anlage darstellen.
Das hat aber nichts mit dem OPC Standard zu tun.
Das ist lediglich ein nettes Zusatz Feature des OPC Servers, der zusätzlich noch einen normalen Webserver hat.

Die neueren Varianten OPC XML-DA und OPC UA sind nicht mehr abhängig von Windows, sondern verwenden diese "Webservices".
Dabei wird ein HTTP-Request mit angehängten Parametern gemacht und als Antwort kommt XML Text. (Soap/XML)

Wenn Du nun von einer beliebigen Software den OPC Server abfragen willst,
so brauchst Du für diese Software einen OPC Client.

Je nachdem also eine auf COM/DCOM basierten Client oder eine XML-DA Client.
Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit ein COM/DCOM <-> XML-DA Gateway einzusetzen, um auch auf das klassische OPC mit Webservices zugreifen zu können.

Beispiel:
http://www.dopc.kassl.de/?gclid=CLSq-8DWh6kCFUTxzAodpC0whg

PS: In unserem http://pvbrowser.org haben wir einen selbst geschrieben OPC XML-DA Client. Der wurde auf Basis von csoap, nanohttp und libxml2 geschrieben.


----------



## newbe (27 Mai 2011)

ah ok, so langsam kommt licht in die sache.

dh. aus folgenden leistungsangaben, kann ich schlossfolgern, das es sich um die klassische Variante handelt, mit zusätzlich noch einen normalen Webserver:
-"Für Diagnosezwecke und zur Darstellung von Prozesswerten enthält der OPC Server einen Webserver."
-"Für einen sicheren und leistungsfähigen Fernzugriff ohne DCOM ist im S7/S5 OPC-Server der Softing OPC Tunnel bereits integriert."
-"OPC Spezifikation: Data Access 1.0a, 2.05, 3.0 und OPC XML-DA"
-"OPC Interfaces: Alle mandatory interfaces nach Data Access und XML-DA Spezifikation"
-"Hardware-Voraussetzungen: Windows-tauglicher PC"

wobei aber durch die xml-da keine probleme auftreten sollten und ich mich mit dem passenden OPC XML-DA Client der Webservices bedienen kann um auf die daten zuzugreifen?!
wobei wiederum der softing-opc-tunnel dem "COM/DCOM <-> XML-DA Gateway" entspricht?!

habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden??


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Mai 2011)

Dein OPC Server scheint also ein Hybrid zu sein,
der die gesamte Palette der OPC Specs bietet.
Du hast also die Auswahl.



newbe schrieb:


> wobei aber durch die xml-da keine probleme auftreten sollten und ich mich mit dem passenden OPC XML-DA Client der Webservices bedienen kann um auf die daten zuzugreifen?!


Ja, richtig.



newbe schrieb:


> wobei wiederum der softing-opc-tunnel dem "COM/DCOM <-> XML-DA Gateway" entspricht?!


Kann ich nicht genau beantworten, da ich noch nicht mit den Softing Produkten gearbeitet habe.


----------



## Osberox (23 Februar 2016)

das Thema ist zwar schon 5 Jahre alt, aber immer noch aktuell.

Wir haben auch den Softing OPC-Server im Einsatz. Leider gibt es zur XML-DA Schnittstelle keine WSDL-Datei.
Eine Verbindung ist zwar möglich, wenn man die WSDL-Datei der OPC-Foundation verwendet, aber verhält sich ganz komisch und muss händisch rumgebastelt werden. Auch funktionieren nicht alle Aufrufe.

Deshalb setzten wir noch zusätzlich den Kassl XGate ein. 
Der macht einen vernünftigen Webservice draus, mit WSDL-Datei.
Leider ist der Kassl XGate veraltet und nicht für aktuelle Betriebssysteme.

Wir werden jetzt den von Siemens testen und einsetzen, Simatic Net. Ist zwar etwas aufwendiger zu konfigurieren, aber dafür braucht keine 2 Serverprozesse betreiben um einen Verbindung aufzubauen.


----------

